# Need cheap maduro's



## pabstman1201 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been craving a decent maduro for a while. Since I'm on a limited cigar budget, I'm looking for something under $2. I usually smoke medium to full body stuff. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a little more than what you are looking to spend but the Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro is a FANTASTIC smoke. Right now they are around $55 for a box of 20, with that purchase you get 8 more cigars free. 5 Packs can be had for 11.25, but then shipping kills it.

Also have Maria Mancini De Gaulle Maduro which are about $9 cheaper but I never tried that size before.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not sure about getting under $2, but the Serie G can be had for just over $2. I also picked up some Serie O maduros for $22/10 on C-bid. Also the Lot 23 Maduros can be had for around $2.50


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a thread that another BOTL posted last year. When you get time give it a read it should be a real help. For a quick overview of what I posted in there. Some are above the two buck mark but all are below three. Also check Cigar Bid as many of them you will find cheaper on there.

1. Indian Tabac Maduro (Around $2.50 a piece)
2. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (Also $2.50 a piece)
3. Pirate's Gold Maduro ( Less Than $1.50 a piece) short filler
4. La Vieja Habana Maduro ( $2.50 a piece in Robusto size) mixed filler
5. La Estrella Cubana ($2.00 a piece) Need a lot of time in the Humi.
6.Calle Ocho (around $2.00 a piece)
7. La Flor De Cano (smaller sizes around $2.00)


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Nicks Sticks Maduro


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> 1. Indian Tabac Maduro (Around $2.50 a piece)
> 2. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (Also $2.50 a piece)


Both of these are fantastic smokes!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I might suggest the El Mejor Espresso. It's not full of coffee or espresso notes as the name suggests but it is a good maduro that packs a full-bodied punch. Can be had for exactly $2 a stick and sometimes just $1 a stick on C-bid. I've heard they even perform much better with a couple months of rest on them.

Also (and some might might laugh at the idea) I have heard countless reviews and raves about a simple Villiger Export Maduro. They are machine made, BUT for less than a $1 a stick, I've heard sooo many good things about them that you hardly can't go wrong, especially with a tight budget.

Here's a link to the Villiger:

Villiger Export (5) Cigars - Maduro Pack of 5


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> 1. Indian Tabac Maduro (Around $2.50 a piece)
> 2. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (Also $2.50 a piece)


indeed. Both of these are very good. I picked up 20 about a month ago from CI for $40. Letting them sit a while for maximum pleasure... In that price range you get what you pay for but these might actually be one of the best values around that price. An excellent cigar for the price.

I just wanted to note. If you keep an eye on Monster they often have the Oliva G Maduro for about $2-3 a stick. I snagged 4 5 Packs of Robustos a couple weeks ago for a little over $12 each. Not quite as good as the Oliva O or V imho but they're still pretty decent little sticks...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Padron Londres Maduros can be close to $2. CI is out of stock but when they are in they are $55 a box. I think Tophat or TopQuality - something like that has them at that price also but if I remember the shipping was high.

But honestly its a high quality maduro at a very reasonable price.


----------



## pabstman1201 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Both of these are fantastic smokes!


Put in a bid for a couple 5-packs of the IT Maduro, see what happens.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Legends by Perdomo can be had on Cbid for pretty near $2 (last time I think I paid $9 a fiver)


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Also add Perdomo Slow Aged, and Nestor Reserve to the list. Can be had on C-bid for under 2 bucks each. The slow aged are my go to cheap Maduros.


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Cu Avana Maduros are great for the price imo, but probably on the milder side of medium.


----------



## pabstman1201 (Aug 4, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Also add Perdomo Slow Aged, and Nestor Reserve to the list. Can be had on C-bid for under 2 bucks each. The slow aged are my go to cheap Maduros.


I've been wondering about those Slow Aged. I've had the Perdomo Fresco Maduro, and it was decent.


----------



## DPGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

Gispert- a nice box press maduro for about $2.....VERY sweet


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

You can call up cigars.com and ask for a guy named Matthew - he'll cut the price on 5 Vegas Gold Maduro's down to 2 bucks a stick, you just don't get the box.

They need to age a while before they taste any good, though.

I'm personally a fan of the Oliva maduro in a perfecto size - nice burn and you can find em' cheap on the auction sites.

Best Maduro around IMO outside of a good Davidoff is the box press CAO Maduro.

Or you can always go the old school route and get yourself some Flor De Oliva...


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

Sancho Panza DOuble Maduro is my go to cheap maddie. Give it a shot


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

pabstman1201 said:


> I've been wondering about those Slow Aged. I've had the Perdomo Fresco Maduro, and it was decent.


They are great ROTT, and even better with a lil age to them.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Indian Tabac Maduros and the Super Fuerte Maduro are both very good cigars. I also like Arganese Maduros (currently $1.25 each for a 5x50 robusto at CI). Cu-Avana maduros are nice too.

You can score these close to $1 a stick at cbid (and around $2 for the IT Super Fuentes).


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> 1. Indian Tabac Maduro (Around $2.50 a piece)
> 2. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (Also $2.50 a piece)
> 4. La Vieja Habana Maduro ( $2.50 a piece in Robusto size) mixed filler


yep



Dread said:


> Nicks Sticks Maduro


yep yep



JakeDPR said:


> Sancho Panza DOuble Maduro


yep yep yep

Bunch of good suggestions here. :nod:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> 1. Indian Tabac Maduro (Around $2.50 a piece)
> 2. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (Also $2.50 a piece)


+1 :amen:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Solid suggestions here...

Out of what was suggested here, I would prioritize Mancini and Sancho Panza Double Maduro.
Perdomo 826 Slow Aged is actually very decent. The Indian Tabac SF is good, but I think the previous three I mentioned have more to offer.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

DPGuy said:


> Gispert- a nice box press maduro for about $2.....VERY sweet


Yeah, I have had my experience with those cigars. In terms of pure flavor, they can have a lot to offer after a year's rest. Its closest (and it's a stretch) comparison would be Saint Luis Rey Series G and Carlos Torano 1959, the difference is that they have a PREDOMINANT rich caramel taste that could potentially overwhelm someone (flavor is not necessarily a bad thing).

The issue is with construction... I nicknamed those cigars "Da Bricks" because they were hard as a rock. Literally, they were packed so tightly with tobacco, I could throw them at you and it would hurt (no joke). Even I had trouble getting a skewer through them....

It's just one of those cigars that could and SHOULD be more well known. But I really don't recommend them because of construction issues. If the construction were better, I would be buying them by the box.


----------

